# alloys and micro- alloys materials used in steel



## كيموستيل (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله ساقوم بنشر بعض التحاليل الكميائية لبعض العناصر المستخدمة فى صناعة الصلب

 :28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
 :28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
 :28::28::28::28::28::28::28:
:28::28::28::28:
:28:


----------



## #الكاسر# (19 يناير 2010)

مشكوور سلف يا أخي


----------



## shanon (1 فبراير 2010)

thank you


----------

